# Long shooting rifle



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I figure this is just about the best place to post this. Did I ever tell you folks about the rifle I had that shot so dang far? Yea, I had to put salt in the load to keep the meat from spoiling til I could get to it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, I shot at a deer few months ago. Still waiting for the bullet to hit. Thats how long of shot it was..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That bullet casing rusted by now?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

well, its actually loaded up again. Thinking of taking another shot for hunting season 2019. Having hard time figuring out the sling shot effect from the moon in relation to the planet Mars.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You should hunt down here in SE Ohio, besides the salt to preserve the meat we have to put flame
Retardants also. The hollows are so deep and trees so high, squirrels will burn up on re entry if
proper precautions are not taken.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> You should hunt down here in SE Ohio, besides the salt to preserve the meat we have to put flame
> Retardants also. The hollows are so deep and trees so high, squirrels will burn up on re entry if
> proper precautions are not taken.


LMAO.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I wondered about posting my original thought here in the first place. But heck, you all one, two and three-upped me!
I ain't worthy.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> You should hunt down here in SE Ohio, besides the salt to preserve the meat we have to put flame
> Retardants also. The hollows are so deep and trees so high, squirrels will burn up on re entry if
> proper precautions are not taken.


Last time I was in SE Ohio, I felt like I was being hunted. Mama's started bringing out their daughters saying look new blood new blood..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ahh, I think you flatlanders are to sensitive. Reminds me of deer season a few years back. Local
watering hole had deer hunters lunch specials. A party of Clevelandnites came in, easy to spot they
always have the latest hunting garments from Cabelas and a belt knife they got from Conan the
Barbarian. Anyway one guy decides he wants a mixed drink. Bar maid put a glass on the bar and
pored a shot of JD and Wild Turkey before the guy had a chance to blink. Every body in joint cracked up. Clevelandnites left in a huff, but paused long enough to flip us off. Some people can't
take a joke. Locals were in a bad mood, earlier that week a party from up north accidentally shot
local farmer, dead.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't take as long of a shot as you guys are making. but I did shoot one across Brookville lake one yr. and I took the boat over and went and found the deer. I field dressed it but it was to far for me to drag out by myself. so I hid it under an old fall down. so I went back and got some help. when we were getting back to the old tree the deer jumped up and ran off. we tried to find it but there was no blood trail to follow so we never found the deer. good hunting guys.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Sherm, do you know the difference between a fairy tale and an old sea story? A fairy tale starts out, once upon a time, and an old sea story starts out, this ain't no chit.......

That kinda reminds me of Tommy Boy....
The Buck in the back seat?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to have a rifle that shot so far that you shot at a deer on Monday and hit it on Tuesday.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I used to have a rifle that shot so far that you shot at a deer on Monday and hit it on Tuesday.


Yes...I hate when we shoot them so far off that by the time we reach them the meat is spoiled.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i had a long shooting rifle once but got rid of it from all the expense - you know with having to get ohio license and illinois license both - gas money there and back to pick up the deer - just couldn't afford it


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Yes...I hate when we shoot them so far off that by the time we reach them the meat is spoiled.


And that was the small bore, not even talking about the large bore.


----------

